# wertepaare aus einer datenbank abspeichern



## Volker (9. Jan 2006)

tach, 
welches dynamische javakonstrukt eignet sich am besten, wenn man daten aus einer datenbank (x,y wertepaare) abspeichern will, die später als String einer Funktion übergeben werden?


----------



## SlaterB (9. Jan 2006)

vielleicht was eigenes?

```
class Wertepaar {
   int x;
   int y;
   [..]
}
```


ansonsten hast du evtl. Glück mit java.awt.Point aber da dürfte die toString()-Operation nicht das zurückgeben was du möchtest

oder ein int[][] oder gleich in einen String/ StringBuffer


----------



## Sky (10. Jan 2006)

Als String ? Na dann nimm doch die Properties oder guck Dir generell mal die Map an.


----------

